# How many crickets to feed my bearded dragon?



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

His a juvenile and i feed him veg every day and dusted crickets every other day but when i do feed him he could go on forever! Today i feed him 1bout 15 and he eat all of them, once his eaten this many should i not feed him any more or feed him till he leaves one or two? Thanks


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

as much as he eats in 15minutes twice a day


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Should have dusted live food every day at that age.
As many as he can eat in 15/20 mins x twice a day

Many beardies dont take to veg, mine never touches hers and she is 2, so she gets a tub of locust every day with a starve day in the middle of the week.


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

I keep live food such as roaches, morio's, locusts in my viv's all daytime then remove in the evening before lights out. My beardies graze through the day. Most people do the 15 mins approach though.


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Phil3822 said:


> I keep live food such as roaches, morio's, locusts in my viv's all daytime then remove in the evening before lights out. My beardies graze through the day. Most people do the 15 mins approach though.


The locust are in all day with mine now, not sure is leave crickets in all day though, nasty little gits they are.


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Agreed, I dont feed crickets generally.


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

My beardie will be 8 months old soon, and he is still fed twice a day, about 8-10 crickets per sitting. I leave them in with him, so he can hunt more naturally during the day. He also gets veg every day.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

aerofine said:


> My beardie will be 8 months old soon, and he is still fed twice a day, about 8-10 crickets per sitting. I leave them in with him, so he can hunt more naturally during the day. He also gets veg every day.


first a baby to sub adult should be fed as much as it will eat 14 hours a day every day any less will retard its growth

at least 4 different gut loaded live food should be offered
crickets should only be 20% of a dragons diet ideally

we feed babies 5 to 7 times a day and up to 9 times if they need it which some do

any deficiency for the first 12 months of life and the dragon will not reach its potential


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

I feed him mealworms as well. And he has occassionally had waxworms. He is predominantly fed crickets though, with locusts every now and again. I have never read anywhere that crickets should only make up 20% of a dragons diet. He has been growing fine, and is nearly 16" long.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

aerofine said:


> I feed him mealworms as well. And he has occassionally had waxworms. He is predominantly fed crickets though, with locusts every now and again. I have never read anywhere that crickets should only make up 20% of a dragons diet. He has been growing fine, and is nearly 16" long.


 
if a dragon is fed just mainly one food group
and gut loading is not spot on then it will be deficient in some thing

its just like you eating the same food every day its not good

any reptile is like yourself it needs

fat,,,there's a few
protean
vits 
minerals
calcium
the list goes on and on

a dragon will live on just crics but will not be as good as it should
as for the 20% its an average when you understand a dragons requirements
you will understand where I'm coming from


my babys are up to 14" and 250g plus at 10 weeks with an average of 12" and 180g


----------

